# Paint brushes-Inbetween coats?



## fixnbreak (Jan 6, 2010)

I was told that in between coats you can wrap your brush with plastic wrap or aluminum foil. If its oil based you can stick in freezer & latex in fridge. Is this true? 

Thanks


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

You can but I can still see no reason why. Plastic for latex, aluminum foil for oil will do just fine if wrapped air tight, no need for refrigeration and or freezing,IMO only.:whistling2:


----------



## BJLower (Aug 2, 2008)

*Plastic wrap*

As long as you get an air tight seal the brush will be ready to go. That is unless you happen to leave it out in the hot sun, oops!


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

I wrap them in an old plastic grocery bag but I was told to keep in fridge as well, not sure why though.


----------



## fixnbreak (Jan 6, 2010)

thanks for the replies, the reason I ask is that the primer I'm using is oil based, (painting my cabinets) theres not enough room in my place to prime all in one go, so i need to leave a day in between doing the cabs and then I figure i have room to do the doors in a day or two.

When I paint (this ones acrylic) , the can says i can recoat in 1 hour. hence my reasoning. 

But if you have better suggestions im open to those to.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Personally, I clean brushes between uses.


----------



## prbimaniac (Jan 15, 2010)

When I used to paint, I wrapped latex brushes with a damp cloth/rag a few hours and put them in a plastic bag if it was going to be longer. It keeps them nice and fresh. If you wrap an oil brush with an airtight plastic bag then it should be fine. I would only put it in the freezer if it's going to be days or months in between painting. I used to keep an oil roller in the freezer for ceilings for a long time without issue.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

prbimaniac said:


> When I used to paint, I wrapped latex brushes with a damp cloth/rag a few hours and put them in a plastic bag if it was going to be longer. It keeps them nice and fresh. If you wrap an oil brush with an airtight plastic bag then it should be fine. I would only put it in the freezer if it's going to be days or months in between painting. I used to keep an oil roller in the freezer for ceilings for a long time without issue.


 
The oil will melt the plastic, that is why you need the tin foil:yes:


----------



## prbimaniac (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for that reminder.


----------

